

Accent can impact speaker's credibility - Arun2009
http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE66J5WN20100720

======
georgecmu
The result of this insightful study is about as surprising as "Women may have
two breasts, vagina".

Also, what they don't tell you is that a prestigious accent can and will
improve speaker's credibility.

~~~
shadowfox
Do you say that because these results have been published before or because
"everybody knows this"?

~~~
georgecmu
Yes.

